# 1999 nissan sentra gxe



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

I am looking at buying a nissan sentra GXE 1999 with 75000 miles and was wondering if any one had some insite on these cars? Exp Gas milege, Reliability, And high milage car? thank you in advance.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the ga16de is a very good engine(not for racing  ) but it is very reliable and like any engine with high mileage, as long as its well maintained it should be fine.....gas mileage would depend on whether its an automatic or manual, but in either case they have good mileage


----------

